# Best ammo for 1:7 twist AR-15 with .22 conversion kit?



## critterdoc (Feb 22, 2010)

I recently fired a new lightly lubed CMMG Stainless Steel conversion kit in a Daniel Defense M4 (1:7 twist) with moderate success after the notched hammer in the black rifle was replaced. Approximately 1-in-15 feed failures due to failed extraction occurred while shooting CCC mini-mag and Federal ammo that I had traded for at a local gun show a number of years ago.

*What brand and weight of .22 LR ammo do you folks recommend for AR conversion kits with high twist barrels - such as 1:7, and do you prefer lead or plated bullets?*

I found one reference at highroad.org suggesting that Aguila SSS Sniper Subsonic Ammunition 22 Long Rifle 60 Grain Lead Round Nose might be best. However I found another quote that stated "The 60gr Aguilla ruptured a couple of cases out of the first five shots so I don't mess with that out of my semi auto 22s."

Greatly appreciate any advice you can share.

Doc


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You will have to just try all different ammo. I get good accuracy with the cheap fedrel 550rd box stuff. My adapter is the Atchisson one. The CMMG is basicly the same thing. What I found makes them work the best is oil the heck out of them.

Chuck Norris got his drivers license at the age of 16. Seconds.


----------

